# Zugriff auf eine Text- und XML-Datei



## baileys-deluxe (23. Apr 2010)

Hallo Leute,

soweit ich weiß ist über HTTP ein Zugriff über XMLBeans auf eine XML-Datei möglich, diese kann dann auch anschließlich mit XMLBeans ausgewertet werden. Lieg ich da soweit richtig?

Meine Frage... Ist das ganze auch mit einer Textdatei möglich über HTTP und was würde ich alles benötigen bzw. wie geh ich dabei vor?


----------



## FArt (23. Apr 2010)

Hat deine Frage was mit XMLBeans zu tun oder möchtest du einfach eine Textdatei per HTTP herunterladen?

Ich gehe jetzt mal von Letzterem aus... HttpClient - HttpClient Home


----------



## baileys-deluxe (23. Apr 2010)

Ich bin gerade dabei, die Zugriffsmöglichkeit auf eine XML- oder Textdatei auf einem Server zu vergleichen um dann das bessere zu nutzen. 

Bei einer XML bin ich mir soweit sicher, das dies über HTTP möglich ist und XMLBeans auch eine Datenbindung an Java ermöglicht. 

Jetzt wollte ich gern wissen, wie das bei einer Textdatei abläuft. Ich möchte auf diese zugreifen und darin Daten ändern.

Das ganze wollte ich dann Vergleichen und abwägen was besser ist. Oder habt ihr noch paar Vorteile für XML gegenüber einer Textdatei?


----------



## Empire Phoenix (23. Apr 2010)

Xml is "schöner" aber normalerweie größer, dafür musst du keinen eigenen Parser schreiben

Txt, geht super einfach:

```
URL weburl = new URL(sitestring);
		URLConnection urlc = weburl.openConnection();
		urlc.addRequestProperty("User-Agent", "meine super tolles programm"); // nur für die logs kann entfallen
		Reader is = new InputStreamReader(urlc.getInputStream() ,"Cp1252"); //windows encoding benutzen, evtl UTF8 oder so wählen.
		
		BufferedReader in2 = new BufferedReader( is );
		StringBuffer builder = new StringBuffer();
		for ( String s; ( s = in2.readLine() ) != null; ){builder.append(s + "\n");}
		in2.close();
		
		sitecode = builder.toString();
```


----------



## FArt (23. Apr 2010)

Du wirst über HTTP nicht einfach eine Datei abändern können, denn im Endeffekt ist es immer nur: ein Download.

Ob eine Textdatei oder XML-Datei für dein Problem besser geeignet ist, hängt von den Anforderungen ab. Im Endeffekt ist eine XML-Datei nur eine Textdatei, die noch mal speziell interpretiert wird.


----------

